# Manual de amplificador Paso series 4000



## Pablo M P (Oct 14, 2012)

Os adjunto el manual de instrucciones de la serie 4000 de Paso una marca italiana de audio, abarca los amplificadores P4060-E, P4120-E y el P4200-E, el primero de 60w, el segundo de 120w y el tercero de 200w, estan enfocados para sonorización y megafonía, es un modelo viejo pero puede ayudar a un técnico a arreglar el amplificador ya que posee los esquemas en la página 6 del pdf, los idiomas son el Italiano, el Inglés y el Francés. 
Para piezas de repuesto, servicio técnico e información podeis acudir a:
-EGI (electroacustica general ibérica)  (en español)
-PASO (en italiano)

Un saludo  
espero que a alguien le sirva 

PD: a partir de este archivo se puede hacer un amplificador desde 0 por lo menos de la parte de previos, de la parte de potencia veo 2 inconvenientes el integrado tba 331 que siempre se podria sustituir por transistores y el transformador de salida a 100 voltios que se podria comprar y de la parte de previos el problema es el potenciómetro con derivación que actua como selector y regulador de auxiliares. Aclaro que el amplificador se debe montar en un sitio con ventilacion y si se instala en rack sin las tapaderas superior e inferior ya que se calienta bastante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Gracias por el diagrama  .

El *TBA331* puede ser facilmente reemplazado por 5 transistores *BC560 .*

Mejor si al menos el par diferencial están apareados

Saludos !


----------



## Pablo M P (Oct 16, 2012)

Muchas gracias dosmetros, lo del tba se que se podria remplazar por unos cuantos transistores, ¿pero que opinas de este transformador a la salida de altavoces? no se como quitarlo, me interesaria hacer la etapa pero esta ese inconveniente, el dichoso tansformador de linea 100v para altavoces de sonorización, los previos de microfono son bastante decentes en cuanto a sonido. 
Si alquien quiere los esquemas en grande me los pide, no me cuesta nada subirlos o enviarlos por correo electronico.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

El famoso transformador también tiene salidas de 2 , 4 , 6 y 15 Ohms (además de las de 50 , 70 y 130 V para distribución)

Es un antiguo diagrama PUSH-PULL , donde la potencia la logra a partir de solo unos 40 Vdc fuente simple , manejando mucha corriente en el primario del transformador .

Si lo tenés , usalo así , si solo tenés el diagrama , aqui en el foro hay amplificadores mas modernos y que han sodo probados , date una vuelta por :


*Audio: Gran señal*


Saludos !


----------



## Pablo M P (Oct 16, 2012)

Gracias dosmetros estaba pensando en construir el amplifficador de 60w con los 2n3055, pero queria hacer una copia de este ya que me gusta por sus protecciones por corto, por sobrecarga, y por que se puede alimentar con una bateria; lo que no entiendo por que se alimenta a través del transformador de salida, y los diodos 4AF1PF ¿informacion...? ninguna ni una sola pagina en toda la red  solo se que tienen el ecapsulado DO-5, veré haber, estoy planteandome hacer este si logro encontrar las piezas
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

En el foro hay muchos circuitos de retardo a la conección y protección de parlantes.

Alimentado por 220 V le llegan unos 40 Vdc al amplificador , alimentado con batería de 24 Vdc , la salida será lógicamente menor.

 No se alimenta a través del transformador de salida , tiene dos transformadores , uno de alimentación y otro de salida.

El díodo ese es un simple rectificador para unos 200 V y unos 25 A , nada raro.

Fijate por aqui lo del push-pull :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-push-pull-transistores-12v-69530/


----------



## Pablo M P (Oct 16, 2012)

Entonces ¿por qué desde la fuente de alimentacion llega un cable hasta el terminal del centro con 36v? ¿simetría?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Es un push-pull a transformador , todos se alimentan desde el centro del transformador de salida , fijate aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-push-pull-transistores-12v-69530/#post610297


----------



## Pablo M P (Oct 16, 2012)

Gracias de nuevo Dosmetros, voy a ponerme en contacto con PASO y con EGI por lo del transformador, si tuvieran recambios y fuera barato lo compro, pero como no haya o sea muy caro monto el amplificador de 60w con 2n3055 a 60v (mi gran trauma es la fuente de alimentación) o uno de 120w 

Saludos!


----------

